# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Gjergji: Muslimanet e Kosoves do te pagëzohen në katolicizëm nga Selia e Shenjtë

## Kosovar2006

Shikoni shikoni tash Vatikani do te na forcoj ne kristianizoj qe te pranoj te pavarur 

Kjo eshte nje Skandal i vertet dhe luft e ashper ANTI-ISLAMIKE


The Vatican Purposes to Evangelize Kosovo
April 2, 2008 | From theTrumpet.com
The Roman Catholic bishop of Kosovo believes that Kosovo’s Muslims need a “cultural baptism” into Catholicism. How is the Vatican influencing events in the Balkans? By Andrew Miiller


The majority of Kosovo’s population may be Islamic, but that is not stopping the Vatican from launching a full-scale evangelistic campaign in Kosovo. Pope Benedict xvi has called for Europe to return to its Catholic roots, and Dode Gjergji—Kosovo’s Roman Catholic bishop—is doing all he can to convert Kosovo’s Muslims.

Both Kosovo and Albania have Catholic roots almost as deep as Rome itself. The Roman province of Illyria on the Balkan Peninsula was one of the first territories to which Catholicism spread. It all changed after the Ottoman conquest of Balkans in the 14th century, however. Under the rule of the Ottoman Turks, the majority of Albanians converted to Islam.

This history was on Gjergji’s mind as he spoke recently before a gathering of European Democratic Party officials in Brussels. In this speech, Gjergji called the Kosovo Albanians Islamized Catholics who were converted only because of Ottoman terror. Now, as Kosovo is increasingly looking to the European Union and the Vatican for support against Serbia, Gjergji says there is a need for a “cultural baptism” in Kosovo.

As the Balkan Investigative Reporting Network put it:

Far from being marginalized—as is the story in so many mainly Muslim societies—in Kosovo the small Catholic minority has seen a resurgence in its fortunes as Kosovars of all faiths look to Europe to resolve their political destiny. …

Since nato drove Serbian forces from Kosovo in 1999, Catholics have increasingly emerged from the sidelines in Kosovo.

As Gjergji presses forward with his missionary activities, he is also devoting considerable effort to supporting the construction of a major Catholic cathedral in Pristina. This cathedral—which is being built with the support of Kosovar President Fatmir Sejdiu—has been hailed by the New Kosova Report as a symbol of the Vatican’s attempts at “cultural baptism.”

Gjergji was appointed as bishop of the Albanian Sape Diocese by Pope Benedict xvi before he was transferred to Kosovo. Vatican involvement in Kosovo, however, runs a lot deeper than the pope’s relationship with Gjergji. Kosovar President Fatmir Sejdiu met with Benedict himself in the Vatican on February 2. This visit was reminiscent of the long-standing relationship between former Kosovar President Ibrahim Rugova and Pope John Paul ii.

It makes sense that Kosovar leadership would want a relationship with the Vatican. The Vatican was one of the first states to recognize both Croatia and Slovenia when they broke away from Yugoslavia back in the early 1990s. Kosovo also would like Vatican support for its independence—but the Vatican does not give its support for nothing.

Both Croatia and Slovenia were Catholic entities trying to break away from an Eastern Orthodox-dominated Yugoslavia. Kosovo is primarily Islamic. Because of this, Pope Benedict has been more low-key in his support for Kosovo. He still offered symbolic support by meeting with the Kosovar president, but for now he is holding off official recognition while he has Gjergji sow the seeds of “cultural baptism.”

As Gjergji said, the Vatican is “very influential in the province [of Kosovo], and not just among Catholics.”

As the European Union continues to annex the Balkans, the Roman Catholic Church will be working to give areas like Kosovo their European ID card—Roman Catholicism. Of course, it is going to take a lot more than “seeds” for the Vatican to make much of a dent in an area that is still almost completely Islamic, but the process has been started. Five Islamic terrorists were arrested in Bosnia on March 30 on grounds that they were planning to bomb Catholic churches, among other alleged targets. As the Vatican’s evangelical campaign builds speed, events like this could become more and more frequent throughout the Balkans—Kosovo included.

For more information on the Vatican’s involvement in the Balkans, read Germany and the Holy Roman Empire and the The Rising Beast—Germany’s Conquest of the Balkans.

----------


## Dorontina

Hipokrizija e vatikanit po del ne shesh, merr me mend ka ba statistiken a jan me shum krishter ne Bote a musliman ? i smur ky njer per perqarje...

*Kujt i vyn kjo statistik ?* 
shif qka ben bush ne emer te fes
shif pergjegjen e islamisteve extrem ? kush po fiton askush
kush po humb te gjith
shif krizen botrore te ushqimit ????

*nji bukë 1.50 cent !!!!*

*Papa te ishte i menqur dot thonte te hapim shkolla te mbyllim burgje !!!*

----------


## celyy

vaft ne djall selja e shejt me gjith papen

----------


## dardaniAU

prindit e mije jane te fes myslimane, por une nuk shofe asgje te keq ne ket qka lexova me lart nga Vatikani, te gjitha te verteta, qka kemi pa hajr nga islamistat arapistanit, mjekur pa lare e perplot me MORRRA!

----------


## Renea

Ku i gjeten shqiptart bash , ne smund ta rrisim numrin e katolikve ne at mas sa tja kalojn muslimaneve. Let shkojn kah Kina :P

----------


## Baptist

hahaa sa mire qe askush s'dika shkrim e lexim ketu. Oj dorontine u ke qite pulave sot.

----------


## xfiles

Lajm i mire, ta dije bota se shqiptaret nuk kane asgje te perbashket me boten muslimane.

----------


## celyy

> Lajm i mire, ta dije bota se shqiptaret nuk kane asgje te perbashket me boten muslimane.


o kot e keni, baptizoni sa doni se badihava  :ngerdheshje: 

mbajeni mend 90 % e gjith popullates shqiptare jan musliman :Lulja3:

----------


## Dorontina

Sonte ishte nji debat per islamistet terroriste tema titullohej  :mace e verdhe: erro-terrorist

disa te ftuar folen dhe pyeten disa avokat e disa politikan qe punojn ne perendim dhe perfundim i te gjthve ,98% musliman jan njerz te paqes e 2% jan teroriste por me gjith ate me pak se ata qe bejn terror si partit extreme qe jan ne ngritje ne perendim  :shkelje syri: 

dhe keta te rij qe quhen terorista po mbrohen duke then ne jemi heroj qe mbrojmê qeshtjen tonê , terorishta jeni ju qe vrani femij ...

u fol edhe per filmin "fitna" te politikanit hollandez , Hollanda kishte 16 milion banor e nji milion musliman.vertet shum ...
javen qe vjen nji tjeter debat,ku i merr paret kisha ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## extreme

qa kan more kto fee kshtut me neve  quuu Enver se ja nisen prappp

----------


## darwin

> Shikoni shikoni tash Vatikani do te na forcoj ne kristianizoj qe te pranoj te pavarur 
> 
> Kjo eshte nje Skandal i vertet dhe luft e ashper ANTI-ISLAMIKE
> 
> ....
> 
> ....
> 
> www.thetrumpet.com


Pra, dy fjalitë e para shprehin opinionin tënd, i cili mbështetet fuqimisht te faqja e rradhës së gjetur në internet.


a - zh) 

Nuk është keq të përdoret dhe truri ndonjëherë, se jo çfarë nxjerrin goglat, del realisht e vërtetë, o Kosovar i dhembshurisë Islamike, datuar 2006.

*The Trumpet* -

Një faqe psikopatësh të krishterësh evangjelistë, me një urrejtje të tejskajshme anti-Gjermane dhe anti-Vatikan, ku redaktorët n' artikujt që shkruajnë, ose më mirë fantazojnë, vazhdimisht paraqesin të cituara shprehje të personaliteteve të ndryshme.. dhe sistematikisht këto thënie i nxjerrin jashtë konteksit se si dhe përse janë thënë, 

i njohin vetes dhe cilësinë si demaskues kundër "skenarit gjermanë për dominim global" (për fat të keq nuk është i vërtetë),

citojnë shpesh pasazhe biblike në mbështetje të 'pagabueshmërisë profetike' të opinioneve që kanë (p.sh, këto ditë kanë hedhur tezën se Gjermania dhe Rusia kanë bërë shkëmbyer në pazar të dypalshëm mbështetjen e pavarësisë së Kosovës nga Rusia kundrejt mos-mbështetjes gjermane për antarësimin e Ukrainës në NATO)..



pra, zbulimi i artikullit është një kopje e palexuar (përveç titullit).




- - - - - - - - - - - -

Verifikojeni dhe mbylleni temën.




.

----------


## RedDardan

mu sme duket nje lajm kaq sensacional,....ajo dihet, detyra e papes si fetar eshte te beje sa me shume ndjekes ne fene e tij duke predikuar dhe jo te qe te merret me politike.
po ashtu siç bejne dhe imamet me predikimet ne popull.

nuk shof ndonje gje kaq eklatante....po te bejshin gjith keshtu, bota nuk do kishte lufte sepse feja nuk perhapet me force por me fjale.

une kshu e mendoj po ta kem gabim me thoni :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

> vaft ne djall selja e shejt me gjith papen


A ke me cka me rrua o Celul arab?

Nese sdin me lexue,atehere mos komento,,,
Cka ka te baj artikulli me ata cka shton si titull Kosovari,dhe kjo sasht e vertet,por nji propagand Ruso-Serbe per me perhap perqarje.

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

> Pra, dy fjalitë e para shprehin opinionin tënd, i cili mbështetet fuqimisht te faqja e rradhës së gjetur në internet.
> 
> 
> a - zh) 
> 
> Nuk është keq të përdoret dhe truri ndonjëherë, se jo çfarë nxjerrin goglat, del realisht e vërtetë, o Kosovar i dhembshurisë Islamike, datuar 2006.
> 
> *The Trumpet* -
> 
> ...


 Shum mire e ke kuptua,,kjo asht nji propagand per perqarje.

----------


## geezer

*JAM KUNDER kesaj te ashtuquajtur SELIS SE SHENJT NE VATIKAN qe i Përqan njerzit e botes ne mes veti , ky eshte vetem nje skandal , keshtu mendoj une
KATOLIKT jan TERRORISTA , po bravo ju koft jan TERRORISTA TE FSHEHUR TINZAR 
ndersa ISLAMIKET per tjetren bot do te jen Hero une jam Musliman dhe perkrahi ISLAMIN*

----------


## Dragut

> vaft ne djall selja e shejt me gjith papen


BRAVOOO

po në djall të shkojë gjithashtu dhe Meka me gjithë Muhametin


më pëlqe kur nuk i lejm mangut asnjonit pjesën e vet

----------


## Foks007

Real Terrorism, Genocide, Hatred and Racism in the Bible!


#This is a response to Geert Wilders - an anti-Muslim racist, ignorant and blind believer of the Bible!


Terrorism and Genocide on innocent people:

Jesus says: "Think not that I am come to send peace on earth: I come not to send peace, but a sword." [Matthew 10:34]

Jesus says: "Suppose ye that I am come to give peace on earth? I tell you, Nay; but rather division." [Luke 12:51-2]

Jesus says: "But those mine enemies which would not that I should reign over them, bring hither, and slay them before me." [Luke 19:27]

Jesus says: "I am come to set a man at variance against his father, and the daughter against her mother, and the daughter in law against her mother in law." [Matthew 10:35-6]

Jesus says: "If a man abide not in me, he is cast forth as a branch, and is withered; and men gather them, and cast them into the fire, and they are burned." [John 15:6]

"Slay utterly old and young, both maids, and little children, and women." [Ezekiel 9:5-6]

"Now go and smite Amalek, and utterly destroy all that they have, and spare them not; but slay both man and woman, infant and suckling, ox and sheep, camel and ass." [1 Samuel 15:3]

"They fought against Midian; as the LORD commanded Moses, kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman that hath known man by lying with him. But all the women children, that have not known a man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves." [Numbers 31:7, 17-18]

"Slay every man his brother, and every man his companion, and every man his neighbour." [Exodus 32:27]

"Their children also shall be dashed to pieces before their eyes; their houses shall be spoiled, and their wives ravished." [Isaiah 13:16]

"And they warred against the Midianites, as the LORD commanded Moses; and they slew all the males." [Numbers 31:7]

"And he smote them hip and thigh with a great slaughter: and he went down and dwelt in the top of the rock Etam." [Judges 15:8]

"Thou shalt surely smite the inhabitants of that city with the edge of the sword, destroying it utterly, and all that is therein, and the cattle thereof, with the edge of the sword." [Deuteronomy 13:15]

"And when the tabernacle setteth forward, the Levites shall take it down: and when the tabernacle is to be pitched, the Levites shall set it up: and the stranger that cometh nigh shall be put to death." [Numbers 1:51]

"But thou shalt utterly destroy them; namely, the Hittites, and the Amorites, the Canaanites, and the Perizzites, the Hivites, and the Jebusites; as the LORD thy God hath commanded thee." [Deuteronomy 20:17]

"Is not this David, of whom they sang one to another in dances, saying, Saul slew his thousands, and David his ten thousands?" [1 Samuel 29:5]

Jesus says: "And, behold, one of them which were with Jesus stretched out his hand, and drew his sword, and struck a servant of the high priest’s, and smote off his ear." [Matthew 26:51]

"Thou shalt not consent unto him, nor hearken unto him; neither shall thine eye pity him, neither shalt thou spare, neither shalt thou conceal him: But thou shalt surely kill him; thine hand shall be first upon him to put him to death. And thou shalt stone him with stones, that he die; because he hath sought to thrust thee away from the LORD thy God." [Deuteronomy 13:8-10]

"And he brought out the people that were in it, and cut them with saws, and with harrows of iron, and with axes." [1 Chronicles 20:3]

"But the women, and the little ones, and the cattle, and all that is in the city, even all the spoil thereof, shalt thou take unto thyself; and thou shalt eat the spoil of thine enemies, which the LORD thy God hath given thee." [Deuteronomy 20:14]

"And we took all his cities at that time, and utterly destroyed the men, and the women, and the little ones, of every city, we left none to remain: Only the cattle we took for a prey unto ourselves, and the spoil of the cities which we took."
[Deuteronomy 2:34-35]


All non-Jews and non-Christians must be stoned to death:

"And he should go and worship other gods and bow down to them or to the sun or the moon or all the army of the heavens, .....and you must stone such one with stones and such one must die." [Deuteronomy 17:3-5]

"All who would not seek the LORD, the God of Israel, were to be put to death, whether small or great, man or woman." [2 Chronicles 15:13]


Hatred and racism:

Jesus says: "If any man come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple." [Luke 14:26]

Jesus says: "Give not that which is holy unto the dogs (non-Jews), neither cast ye your pearls before swine (non-Jews)." [Matthew 7:6]

Jesus says: "I am not sent but unto the lost sheep of the house of Israel. Then came she and worshipped him, saying, Lord, help me. But he answered and said, It is not meet to take the children’s bread and cast it to dogs (non-Jews)." [Matthew 15:24-26]

"Atheists are fool. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good. They are filthy: there is none that doeth good, no, not one." [Psalms 14:1-3]


Honor killing:

Jesus says: "For God said, ‘Honor your father and mother’ and ‘Anyone who curses their father or mother is to be put to death.’" [Matthew 15:4]


The death of innocent people:

"If a man is found sleeping with another man's wife, both the man who slept with her and the woman must die." [Deuteronomy 22:22]

"If a man commits adultery with another man's wife--with the wife of his neighbor--both the adulterer and the adulteress must be put to death." [Leviticus 20:10]

Can you explain why one would be punished for saying ''you fool'' is this not too harsh? [Mathew 5:22]


Rape and the spoils of war:

"They must be dividing the spoils they took: there must be a damsel or two for each man, Spoils of dyed cloth as Sisera's spoil, an ornate shawl or two for me in the spoil." [Judges 5:30 ]

"Lo, a day shall come for the Lord when the spoils shall be divided in your midst. And I will gather all the nations against Jerusalem for battle: the city shall be taken, houses plundered, women ravished; half of the city shall go into exile, but the rest of the people shall not be removed from the city." [Zechariah 14:1-2]


These are just some samples! Tones of more similar verses can be shown!

----------


## Baptist

> o kot e keni, baptizoni sa doni se badihava 
> 
> mbajeni mend 90 % e gjith popullates shqiptare jan musliman


O cel, edhe une jam prej atyre 90%, por nuk jam musliman;*une jam shqiptar* dhe nuk ndjej asgje te perbashket me turkomongole e harape te zinje as me italianet zhabar as me sllavogrek e rus, se jam shqiptar; dhe jam musliman: aq sa eshte papa ne vatikan, e jam katolik, aq sa eshte imami yt ne xhami, e jam ortodoks aq sa protestantet ne angli... prandaj;

Per fatin tone te mire, e tendin shum te keq. Prej atij 90%-shit qe po flet ti, nuk jane muslimane as 9%.  

Po cfare tum muslimanesh shqiptaret o fyell?
Flej dath jaran.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Real Terrorism, Genocide, Hatred and Racism in the Bible!
> 
> 
> #This is a response to Geert Wilders - an anti-Muslim racist, ignorant and blind believer of the Bible!
> 
> 
> Terrorism and Genocide on innocent people:
> 
> Jesus says: "Think not that I am come to send peace on earth: I come not to send peace, but a sword." [Matthew 10:34]
> ...


Na e pekthe pak apo vetem copy-paste di?

Nuk lejohet shkrimet ne gjuhe te huaj ne forum.

----------


## Kosovar2006

Nuk e di se qka eshte kjo nje propagand apo nje nxits per pergjarje. Po un e di se Katolokiet ne Kosoves jan duke u munduar te bashkangjiten Serbo-Rusve te cilet me nje koh thuajshin 'Ja jeni me neve Ja jeni Musliman terrorist. Kjo verteton edhe nje artikull i cili gjergji e publikoj ne te cilen thuhet se Kosova fitoj Pavarsin sepse ishim 'ne katoliket'

Pra kjo sipas me je eshe nje KRYQEZAT kunder 98% muslimaneve perqkak 2% terroristeve. Pra sulmet nga keta 2% po perdoren si arsyje njefar lloje te njejt perdorur nga hitleri ne zjarrin e Reichstagut


Nese kjo ndodh dhe Papa del ne shesh dhe do te thoshte pershambull  ' Nga dita e sodit kosova eshe Pagezuar ne fejen katolike'. Kjo shkel qdo drejt te njerzimit dhe drejten time personale. Ket do ta mar si ne sulm  personal dhe poshtrim pra gjdo musliman do ta kishte per obligim ta kundershtonte ket fuqimisht me qfar do menyre

E sa per Shqiptarizm mir kishte then Faik Konica

"Po te mos Ishte ISLAMI ne do ishim me shume ne numer por kurr Shqipetar" - Faik Konica

----------

